# 15 inch LCD monitor price



## R2K (May 8, 2011)

how much does a 15 inch monitor cost?
Brand doesn't matter as the monitor will be used with a system just for occasional browsing and stuff.


----------



## himangshu (May 8, 2011)

ASUS VH162DE @Rs.4550

AOC 1619Sw @Rs.4630

BenQ G610HDAL @Rs.4710

LG W1643C @Rs.4700


----------



## saswat23 (May 8, 2011)

Acer 16'' LCD --- 4.2k
and after bargaining the price may also come down to 4k.


----------

